# Female Seeds C99?



## RC7 (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw these on attitude, http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-c99/prod_3769.html . Are these like the real C99 seeds? i've been hearing about c99 for a while now and it seems like a very nice strain but i want to grow the real one if possible because there are so many different crosses it seems.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 26, 2012)

I have heard great things about the female seeds C99 also Joeys weed C99 also.
I went with the Mosca seeds C99 bx1 there only days old so I do not have a full report. But what the logic I went with is that Mosca only has there seeds for like a day b4 they sell out. Everybody wants them so they cant be that bad.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 26, 2012)

As far as a smoke report i have neve read a negitive report anywhere on Cinderella 99


----------



## heyYousGuys (Jan 26, 2012)

RC7 said:


> I saw these on attitude, http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-c99/prod_3769.html . Are these like the real C99 seeds? i've been hearing about c99 for a while now and it seems like a very nice strain but i want to grow the real one if possible because there are so many different crosses it seems.


Female Seeds uses the original Bros. Grimm genetics. They will tell you this if you inquire. I have only dealt with them once, but I can tell you, and others will say the same, Female Seeds are an excellent company. Don't let the low prices fool you, they have great genetics and don't bullshit their customers. 
I know I sound like an advertisement for them, but I am speaking from experience. I tried their Grapefruit and read about other's experience with them. 

I hear Mosca has the real deal C99. I can't compare the two though, because I never tried Mosca.


----------



## RC7 (Jan 26, 2012)

heyYousGuys said:


> Female Seeds uses the original Bros. Grimm genetics. They will tell you this if you inquire. I have only dealt with them once, but I can tell you, and others will say the same, Female Seeds are an excellent company. Don't let the low prices fool you, they have great genetics and don't bullshit their customers.
> I know I sound like an advertisement for them, but I am speaking from experience. I tried their Grapefruit and read about other's experience with them.
> 
> I hear Mosca has the real deal C99. I can't compare the two though, because I never tried Mosca.


nice, thats good to hear thanks


----------



## JCashman (Jan 27, 2012)

i've done Mosca's C99 and i thought it was pretty top notch. pineapple pheno and fruitpunch phenos.

i never done FemaleSeeds c99, so i cant tell you how they compare. just that the Mosca version was some of my favorite smoke based on flavor. as far as FemaleSeeds goes, i got a Grapefruit and a Bubblegum from them as free UFOs from the tude, and the GF one is just meh in my opinion. but the BG has really impressed me so far. now i only had one seed each of the GF & BG, so i dunno if they are all uniform, or phenohunting required or what. but the BG is absolutely smothered in trichs, will probably harvest it in roughly 18days.


----------



## karr (Jan 27, 2012)

I know joey's was working to maintain C99 as well as other rare strains, but i hear credibly that he has retired from the business, so the real deal C99 is difficult to find. I was unaware of the Female Seeds version, if i can find more accreditation i would be very excited, I was entirely sold on C99 until i couldnt find it. I went with Killing Fields from sannie instead, not really interchangable, but i like what i see so far.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 27, 2012)

and to add to my last post, i'll say that i noticed the GF required more P than i normally give plants  it started showing defs about 30days into flower, had to up the dosage


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 27, 2012)

Female seeds femed a Nectar seeds plant, So I am Unsure is they can be the same as 3+ yrs ago.
But years ago I ad a clone from a female seeds plant and she was no different to the pineapple pheno I found in some Spice bros F2s and F5's I have in my possession.

As for mosca's I cant see them being much different to the F5's Ii have in my fridge. But their F6s with a pheno lock down I believe (Was not that many to lock down)

C99 no matter who you get it from should give you good plants.
C99 is also a favorite for spicing up an hybrid.


----------



## althor (Jan 27, 2012)

The C99 hybrid seems to be excellent from female seeds. It has awhile to cure it jars before I can really give much of a smoke report.


----------



## CaptainTripps (Jan 27, 2012)

C99 from fms seeds is excellent, although couldn't tell you how it compares to the original, mosca, joey, etc... Maybe get a pack from mosca sometime down the road just see how it compares, racy head high on the ones taken early... Had a couple plants I had to take like 40 days in... Curious how the 50 day plants will compare.


----------



## titycaca (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm growing this strain right now. It is my first grow and I can say that she is a beautiful strain. handles my abuse pretty well and seems like it's gonna produce a good yield. I'm almost 3 weeks into flowering and I just can't wait for harvest time! Oh also I got them from Female seeds. They are very reputable. There first batch they sent me was bunk and only one grew "the one I have now" they replaced my seeds no questions asked.


----------



## althor (Jan 27, 2012)

I had to get to work earlier and gave a really brief descrip. Now that I have some time.
I use Rumple's harvesting and curing method (which works fantastically).
72 hours hanging, 4 days in brown grocery sack, into jars. After the 4 days in grocery sack and transfered to jars. I had shake down at the bottom of the grocery bag. Put it in my one hitter and took 3-4 hits. Very nice buzz. Even better was the trippy feeling and little visuals (trails) out of the corner of your eyes. Thats on uncured shake. Dont get me wrong, it wasnt super potent and super trippy, but it was uncured. That showed me it definitely has some real potential. I am very happy and very anxious for it to cure enough for me to truly put to the test.


----------



## RC7 (Jan 27, 2012)

really sounds like a great strain i am pretty sure i will be growing this next


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 11, 2012)

wheres the updat? just bought one of these.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for sharing that info towlie. the first reports i heard for femaleseeds' C99 made it sound underwhelming, but not as bad as nirvana's knockoff. as it's an essential strain to me, i'm keen to keep it in my garden as well as test different phenos as mosca's phenos sound very different than JW's grapey one.

let us know how it smokes and any different highs you get. i'm trying to make a mental not not to dismiss their version now as all the hype has been on mosca lately, especially with JW out of the picture.



> *really sounds like a great strain i am pretty sure i will be growing this next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C99 kicks much ass! i don't know of any strain that doesn't have any couchlock that flowers faster. i'm still working with joey weed's gear and testing my last 2 C99 x A11s with the plan of using one of those to pollinate everything including his pure C9s that i back crossed if one of them is a male.

JW's cindy has the "classic" C99 buzz... racy & energetic with plenty of euphoria, but clear headed much like kali mist in a fraction of the time while mosca's has a range of phenos from stony to trippy plus the most sought after "potent pineapple" pheno so it's possible to get a range of different flavors and effects from cindy. i'm keen to hear how femaleseeds' version smokes for sure as C99 is my go to breeder for speeding up more sativa dominants without adding stank or couchlock as aghani has almost everything it touches. 

i'm also keen to try her son apollo 11 to see if it's mellower & trippier buzz is more fun than C99 which with JW's version at least is more about activity than chilling out on tunes etc. i flat out expected both strains to take over the market and bring getting high back to the masses as they both perform more like cash crapping strains, but without the afghani pollution so many of us don't like. 6-7 years later, both strains keep teetering on the brink of extinction until a new breeder brings it back when another drops off the face of the map like spice brothers or dr greengenes.

i like trippier strains like haze skunk better, but they don't sprint to the finish line like C99 & A11


----------



## althor (Feb 12, 2012)

All I can say is I am absolutely loving my C99 hybrid. Today is 3 weeks in the jar and its curing up very nicely. The buzz is very potent, instant buzz from the first hit. It is racy and energetic, I have some very light heart flutters when I oversmoke. 

I cannot wait to try out the pure female seeds C99.


----------



## titycaca (Feb 12, 2012)

Still waiting! 2-3 weeks left of flowering. From the buds sights i trimmed off, I dried and got a pretty good buzz off set trim. Can't wait for the final product.


----------



## titycaca (Feb 12, 2012)

P.S. I missed you Hazey. White widow and Liberty Haze in the seedling stage. You try any of those strains?


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosca's C99 BX-1 is king right now.....


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 15, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> Mosca's C99 BX-1 is king right now.....


I have 5 of them 3 weeks into veg now. All 5 are the same size. Tiny as heck. If they weren't all exactly the same runty size I would chuck them in another week. The growth is normal and they are healthy. But the leaves are on their 4th node now and they are still tiny. Is this normal or did I get a bad batch?

btw, I sent an email to Attitude asking if I can get some contact info for Mosca seeds, and Jodie says they have no info at all on Mosca. No website, nothing. I wanted to ask her how the heck she gets their merchandise then. No help from Attitude again. As usual.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't ever remember seeing anything "tiny" with this strain. I grew mine under 600 watters, and they grew long and tall branches. They about doubled in size during flowering, maybe slightly more. Doesn't sound normal to me......sorry.


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 15, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> Don't ever remember seeing anything "tiny" with this strain. I grew mine under 600 watters, and they grew long and tall branches. They about doubled in size during flowering, maybe slightly more. Doesn't sound normal to me......sorry.


I have these under 200 watts of HO T5. These bulbs are awesome. What gets me is they are all the exact same size. I have them in 1 gallon pots in FF soil. I'll give them a few more weeks and see if they turn around. In all my experience I have never seen a runty plant take off tho. I still have 5 seeds left if these don't work out. Thanks for the reply


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 15, 2012)

I like the way Mosca names his F6s.
BX lol

Or as he in or out bred them?

I got C99 F5s I ad a while and when they go in they can veg pretty vigorously. have them in flower after a month and get massive yields


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 15, 2012)

BX-1 I guess means back-crossed back to the strain one time. I got my seeds over at THCFarmer about 1.5 years ago and bought like 60 of them so I'd have them for a while. So everyone knows, I grew these twice. First time I let them go 56 days and they were only ok, but not great. Second time I cut at day 51-52 and they were great. Mosca even piped in and stated they need to be cut early, even if they don't look done to preserve the "sativa" buzz. If they go longer, it loses it's special characteristics. He was right.........golf ball size nuggets up and down the branches, tasty and speedy sativa when cut at 52 days. Hints of citrus and pineapple throughout although about 1/2 mine didin't have much smell at all. People report a "fruity punch" pez pheno that's the keeper. Great yield too, especially for a short flowering period. Loads of resin everywhere.


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 15, 2012)

So I guess I'm looking at 5 runts. It's not something I'm used to. I usually get a runt here and there out of a 6 or 10 pack but I never expected this. 5 out of 5 runts. I might as well start the other 5 and see what happens. I can't explain it. They look healthy except one of them has a deficiency of the leaf skin where it has patches of green missing or much lighter in color. I usually grow those out if they are female and finish it off because they always have problems.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosca bx1 pez pheno.

and my .02
I like mosca one of few breeders i'll go back to.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 15, 2012)

Hotwired.......I'm guessing (and it's just a guess) that your babies were under watered at some point and your baby roots shriveled up some, stunting their growth. This is common. I've never seen a runt in any of mine, and if anything, they grow very vigorous. Maybe you got a bad lot of seeds???

Cerberus......You nailed it buddy! WOW, a beauty!


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 15, 2012)

I usually go from paper towel to rapid rooter. Then once they have a nice long root they go into the soil. I will continue growing them out in case they get going properly but with stems like these they wont get much bigger. I already put the next 5 in water.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 15, 2012)

I also use paper towels to sprout but then place them directly into their pots, underneath the soiless soil, that's very wet. It's takes a couple of days to re-pop out of the soil, but I don't have to transplant again. I think every method works, keeping them quite moist early is the key (as I'm sure you know). Under lights, one minor mistake is all it takes to dry up a medium and damage the roots.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 15, 2012)

There are a number of pheno's in this strain- just look at Cerberus's pic and then look at mine. I've read about an indica leaning pheno and a sativa leaning pheno- if you can identify the sativa one, people say let it go to 56 days. And the indica one to 52 days. I just cut them all at 52 days and was happy with it all...... In April when I grow these out again, I'll pay more attention.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 15, 2012)

SSHZ has been on point this whole thread, 
yeah there is also a mystical black pheno, a pineapple pheno thats supposed to be pretty sick but my guess is thats found in the f1's (or mosca f1's i'm not sure how that works).. 

thanks for the kind words.

my own .02, if its a respectable breeder (meaning someone who cares) then it'll have good pheno's all c99's "SHOULD" come from the same stock at some point.. it's the hacks you gotta worry about..

peace


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 21, 2012)

got my c99 3 weeks into flower and i get a hint of pineapple and dog shit also some juicy fruit gum smells. Its pretty damn frosty in fact my second most frosty plant out of 6 strains im running currently. Ill post pics soon.


----------



## Hotwired (May 21, 2012)

I didn't like mine very much. They grew some nice colas on the ones I let grow out but all my clones died and I never got to test the others out. I have a bunch of grapefruit vegging from Female Seeds and will write something on them once they are finished. Got 7 seeds in a pack that was only supposed to have 4 in it. They all cracked and are 1 week old now. Got some of their pure AK going too.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 21, 2012)

I ordered a single fem and its easily becoming my favorite out of my 6 strains. the c99 so far today exactly 3 weeks flower its sugary and smells so great im excited to smoke some smells like juicy fruit gum and dog shit yummy, its also got great structure and as far as i can tell has just now stopped stretching and now gaining girth in the nugs, stretch is like 250 - 300% now the tallest and what looks like will be my largest yielder out of the bunch.
Oh and cloned no problem with dome, clonex, heat mat on low, rock wool starter plugs.
didnt time it but she was quicker than my other clones and even shot a root out of the stalk down to the rock wool.


----------



## RC7 (May 21, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I ordered a single fem and its easily becoming my favorite out of my 6 strains. the c99 so far today exactly 3 weeks flower its sugary and smells so great im excited to smoke some smells like juicy fruit gum and dog shit yummy, its also got great structure and as far as i can tell has just now stopped stretching and now gaining girth in the nugs, stretch is like 250 - 300% now the tallest and what looks like will be my largest yielder out of the bunch.
> Oh and cloned no problem with dome, clonex, heat mat on low, rock wool starter plugs.
> didnt time it but she was quicker than my other clones and even shot a root out of the stalk down to the rock wool.


sounds nice man. how strong is the smell itself, Does it reek?


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 21, 2012)

I just smoked my first Mosca C99-Bx1 after growing it 12/12 from seed. Let me say that the high just kicks ass! I smoked it late at night, and it was the first time in all my years of smoking daily that I couldn't fall asleep. I actually stayed awake during a late night movie, that was hint #1 that something was up. It had almost no body effect, just lots of mental stimuli. I just laid in bed hyper aware of everything. 

I'll make sure this is my day time smoke from here on out.


----------



## SSHZ (May 21, 2012)

How long did you let it flower for?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 21, 2012)

RC7 said:


> sounds nice man. how strong is the smell itself, Does it reek?


pretty strong she's def a stinker. Got that dank skunkiness, along with a fruit punch/pineapple dog shit smell, makes my mouth water every time i smell her.


----------



## dareapa (Aug 3, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I ordered a single fem and its easily becoming my favorite out of my 6 strains. the c99 so far today exactly 3 weeks flower its sugary and smells so great im excited to smoke some smells like juicy fruit gum and dog shit yummy, its also got great structure and as far as i can tell has just now stopped stretching and now gaining girth in the nugs, stretch is like 250 - 300% now the tallest and what looks like will be my largest yielder out of the bunch.
> Oh and cloned no problem with dome, clonex, heat mat on low, rock wool starter plugs.
> didnt time it but she was quicker than my other clones and even shot a root out of the stalk down to the rock wool.



Did urs look like this one?View attachment 2279945


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 4, 2012)

dareapa said:


> Did urs look like this one?View attachment 2279945


Um was not that big but had similar almost silver green color and very sativa like structure with about 300% stretch in flower, everything about the plant is straight sativa except for the finishing time, which with this plant if your taking it to 9 weeks flower it almost seems too long, which aint a bad thing.


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 6, 2012)

so is g13 labs pineapple express really a c99?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 6, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> so is g13 labs pineapple express really a c99?


First ive heard of that.
But from what i hear is their pineapple express really aint all that pineapple at all, but is still a decent strain.
I am going to grow one out this winter and let you know if its the same (which i personally doubt)
Ill be able to run em side by side because my c99 is a keeper for sure and aint going no where.
On a side note its amazing that pineapple isnt in the name of the strain c99, because its straight pineapple all the way!


----------



## smokejoint (Aug 24, 2012)

mmm ,gotta love that delicious smell of dog shit ....


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is my dank female seeds - c99 pineapple, dog shit, sandalwood, incense, haze, loveliness.


----------



## smokejoint (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm really not feeling you with the dog shit discription ,i have never smelt dog shit that smelt ok.But that bud looks fucking sick!! I am really considering female seeds c99 and have been scouring the net for smoke reports.and i gotta say your dog shit discription has put me off ...how is the high? strong?


----------



## althor (Aug 25, 2012)

smokejoint said:


> I'm really not feeling you with the dog shit discription ,i have never smelt dog shit that smelt ok.But that bud looks fucking sick!! I am really considering female seeds c99 and have been scouring the net for smoke reports.and i gotta say your dog shit discription has put me off ...how is the high? strong?



Yeah, its hard to imagine it could smell good. I prefer using the baby shit descrip. I get that from TGA strains.


----------



## smokejoint (Aug 25, 2012)

baby shit ? lol i don't want my herb smelling like any type of shit


----------



## althor (Aug 25, 2012)

smokejoint said:


> baby shit ? lol i don't want my herb smelling like any type of shit



Yeah I know what you mean, its kind of like people who have never smoked any diesel type strains and they say I dont want my herb smelling like FUEL or my favorite "dirty truck stop". Of course, anyone who has smoked the fuelly type strains knows they dont taste, smell like a "dirty truck stop". It actually smells good in a dank MJ kind of way.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 25, 2012)

smokejoint said:


> I'm really not feeling you with the dog shit discription ,i have never smelt dog shit that smelt ok.But that bud looks fucking sick!! I am really considering female seeds c99 and have been scouring the net for smoke reports.and i gotta say your dog shit discription has put me off ...how is the high? strong?


I have had a strain called dog shit and smelt just like it, but translates into a dank smell and taste, the dog shit pheno is being picked up in some strains here and there, i notice it in this one, if i can find a straight dog shit strain id invest, some of the better tasting herb ive had, the high is strong and great, dont knock the dog shit tell you try it.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 25, 2012)

The dog shit odor is slightly reminiscent of well... dog shit, and isnt full on poo smelling but just a hint which is actually a huge dank factor, dont be discouraged. its delicious.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> First ive heard of that.
> But from what i hear is their pineapple express really aint all that pineapple at all, but is still a decent strain.
> I am going to grow one out this winter and let you know if its the same (which i personally doubt)
> Ill be able to run em side by side because my c99 is a keeper for sure and aint going no where.
> On a side note its amazing that pineapple isnt in the name of the strain c99, because its straight pineapple all the way!


i found it more alike Kandy kush skunk in flavour , bud density and to actualy smoke.


----------



## smokejoint (Aug 25, 2012)

lol maybe someday i will understand..


----------



## er0senin (Aug 25, 2012)

Grew it. Awesome smoke! have one from their new batch currently in veg and looking very nice.
female seeds supposedly have brother grims genetics.


----------



## er0senin (Aug 25, 2012)

also i have had my eye on this C99 pine pheno F4 on cannazon from frost brothers. heard some good stuff bout the frost brothers. 
http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=157


----------



## ace720 (Dec 18, 2012)

Got me some of that C99 on the way now and shit reading this thread I think I'm gonna do that next....or the Am I got lol


----------



## Sea of Purple (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL...I have this just now going and hope to god I don't get any sign of dog shit smell from it.


----------



## Jman305 (Mar 3, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Here is my dank female seeds - c99 pineapple, dog shit, sandalwood, incense, haze, loveliness.


 Sounds and looks to me like you got super retarded lucky and got the genius leaning side of c99. That is a 15 year mother keeper right there, man. Don't ever let that shit go. I would LOVE to play around with breeding her.


----------



## Jman305 (Mar 3, 2013)

smokejoint said:


> I'm really not feeling you with the dog shit discription ,i have never smelt dog shit that smelt ok.But that bud looks fucking sick!! I am really considering female seeds c99 and have been scouring the net for smoke reports.and i gotta say your dog shit discription has put me off ...how is the high? strong?


 Apollo 13 = dog shit and pepper smell. Its the same parent stock. Its a superb smoke, and it sounds disgusting at first, and I thought the same until my buddy called and said he had some apollo 13 for sale. I got some and got 2 femmed seeds (he knew the grower). I'm hoping it was the growers environment and not the genes, as I'm about to plant them right meow!


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Mar 4, 2013)

Jman305 said:


> Sounds and looks to me like you got super retarded lucky and got the genius leaning side of c99. That is a 15 year mother keeper right there, man. Don't ever let that shit go. I would LOVE to play around with breeding her.


what is it that indicates it leans towards the genius side? isnt the genius just in the A11 and 13?


----------



## Master Bong Blaster (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd like to add that I finally caved in and decided to try C99 from Female Seeds. She's about 2.5 weeks in flower and just starting get her crown of white hairs. She started off slow but showed sex at about 5 weeks in veg. Two weeks younger than Mr.Nices' Black Widow, she's since caught up during stretch. She is much thinner stemmed than the Widow and has developed some very long branches off the uppermost colas. Currently 7 inches compared to the widows 2.5. The leaves have a slightly thinner and jagged leaf edge, that aren't very long. The structures is leaning sativa and there are a lot of bud sites. I'm still waiting for a pineapple or grapefruit smell, but at the moment, she is showing her Shiva Skunk heritage and smells stronger than the Widow at this point. I'm not buying into the "low profile"/"Not typical pot stench" reviews, but hey this is just one plant and one pheno. Besides the skunk, I get a hint of pine, and a scent reminiscent of a "cheese" strain, when I rub her stems. Since cheese is mainly skunk, that kinda makes sense. So far she's as healthy as can be and motoring along faster than the widow. Out of respect to the widow, I must say that she is built like a tank and could withstand some major winds and rains. Her stems resemble a rose stem! The C99 would probably suffer and not survive those harsher conditions. I'm about a month away from harvesting the C99, so there is plenty of time for things to change as trichs appear and the onset of reproductive maturity. She's cloned easier than the widow and like a previous poster said, she grew roots out of the stem and "down" into the rockwool. She definitely wants to live and flourish. I like the idea of a 7 week sativa that will give me a buzz different from my indica dominant breeds, for variety is the spice of life! View attachment 2733202 Black Widow on left next to C99.  C99 by her majestic self @ 2 weeks in flower. (raised on 4 4ft T12 flouros and finished off with some 400 hps love.


----------



## RedRick (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking good. I've read a lot of good about C99 but haven't been sure whether to bite the bullet or not. Are you going to do a grow journal?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 13, 2013)

Im growing some c99 from female seeds currently, for the second time, i love this strain!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 11, 2014)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Here is my dank female seeds - c99 pineapple, dog shit, sandalwood, incense, haze, loveliness.





Jman305 said:


> Sounds and looks to me like you got super retarded lucky and got the genius leaning side of c99. That is a 15 year mother keeper right there, man. Don't ever let that shit go. I would LOVE to play around with breeding her.


I think this is the pheno that I have too...I noticed something foul sometimes when I smell it...Dogshit might be a good description, lol.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 12, 2014)

Im gonna order a pack of 20 and do a sea of green can't wait to see the different phenos I get . That pineapple /grapefruit


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 12, 2014)

cary schellie said:


> so is g13 labs pineapple express really a c99?



Hell No.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2014)

This is Female Seeds C99. i got a great pheno.
This one is in a 10 gal rubbermaid tub. I expect 12 oz.
It is 49 days in and I will be chopping at 55


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> This is Female Seeds C99. i got a great pheno.
> This one is in a 10 gal rubbermaid tub. I expect 12 oz.
> It is 49 days in and I will be chopping at 55



Nice lookin gal Rocky. No mistaking those fan leaves for an Indica. Be sure to let us know your thoughts once you have a chance to puff on her. Still hard for me to envision a sativa done in less than 8 weeks!


----------



## althor (Jul 28, 2014)

I love Female Seeds version of C99. Unfortunately for me, the last two times I was ready to order seeds (March promos) they were sold out by the time I placed an order. I have a freebie C99 from G13 in veg now, but I really don't expect much from it. My experiences with G13 strains have been far from stellar.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2014)

I got the seeds from a guy who selected a pheno of FS C99. He made S1s and several people are growing them on another site.
I have smoked lower samples of buds at 42 days and they taste like pineapple and grapefruit.
It is a fast plant. She is definitely a sativa. Look at the sharp serration in the leaves and the elongated blades. I'll put up a pic of her when she was young also.
Here are pics of a clone of her I put in 12/12 two days ago


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh yeh, in 2012 I grew Mosca's version and I was dissapointed.
This Female seeds one lives up to the hype about finish times, smell, yield.
I'm growing it in peat/perlite mix I use.
I have been force flowering it since June 10th. I put it in the shed each night at 8pm. I bring it out in the morning 12 hours later.
I have just shortened the flower time to 11/13. All last week It was on 11.5/12.5.
I vegged for six weeks. the only thing different than than the indoor plants, is the lighting.
I am using a giant star, and flowering it in the brightest time of year. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2014)

althor said:


> I love Female Seeds version of C99. Unfortunately for me, the last two times I was ready to order seeds (March promos) they were sold out by the time I placed an order.


The legend grows........


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm keeping this one. i am cloning it and going to keep it going.
I have a big producing bud buster!
I expect 4-6 oz from the inside one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I'm keeping this one. i am cloning it and going to keep it going.
> I have a big producing bud buster!
> I expect 4-6 oz from the inside one.


I posted somewhere else that I'm on a 4th gen clone of a real sweet pineapple mom. I should look into how to make fem beans. [can you get what you need from Amazon?] When I need to pop another c-99, this is the pheno I'd want to get again, but it's not that different from the previous one.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 29, 2014)

I've got 10 FMS c99 that dropped their safety helmets overnight!


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 29, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I posted somewhere else that I'm on a 4th gen clone of a real sweet pineapple mom. I should look into how to make fem beans. [can you get what you need from Amazon?] When I need to pop another c-99, this is the pheno I'd want to get again, but it's not that different from the previous one.


I saw this Tiresias spray in another thread. You're suppose to spray the plant for 21 days, the guy said he ran out of spray after 17 days so you may want to buy two bottles (or you could buy the 4 oz bottle). I'm probably gonna give this stuff a try myself sometime in the future.

http://www.amazon.com/Tiresias-Mist-1-Fl-Oz/dp/B008OAI6OA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406659347&sr=8-1&keywords=tiresias&dpPl=1


----------



## althor (Jul 29, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> The legend grows........


 I use colloidal silver from GNC. There are GNC's all over the place in my area. The bottle is just about 30 bucks. Spray it each morning for a few days before flipping to 12/12 then for about a week after flower and then sit back and wait. Within a few more weeks pollen pods will be bursting all over.


----------



## althor (Jul 29, 2014)

This is a female seeds C99 at 7wks. If a baby ate a pineapple as large as the baby and then took a massive shit, that would be close to what it smells like. Pineapple baby-poo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2014)

althor said:


> This is a female seeds C99 at 7wks. If a baby ate a pineapple as large as the baby and then took a massive shit, that would be close to what it smells like. Pineapple baby-poo.


If I had read that description, I would have never ran it....lol. I could never understand why sub couldn't think of another way to describe some of his strains' smells. I mean...who wants _that shit? 

BTW, _thanks for the info on GNC. Just took 4 clones to experiment on.


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 29, 2014)

althor said:


> I use colloidal silver from GNC. There are GNC's all over the place in my area. The bottle is just about 30 bucks. Spray it each morning for a few days before flipping to 12/12 then for about a week after flower and then sit back and wait. Within a few more weeks pollen pods will be bursting all over.


Do you use the Mbi Neutriceuticals brand? That price is much nicer than paying 18 bucks for that little 1 oz Tiresias bottle on Amazon. So from what I understand 30 PPM is what you're looking for?


----------



## althor (Jul 29, 2014)

@amos, laugh yep, I know what you mean. But I consider it to be "skunk" like. It doesn't smell good until you really know what it represents, then it smells GREAT. I love the smell of skunk now.

@gabechihua, yep the MBi Neutriceuticals brand, 30ppm colloidal silver. Just pay attention because the workers might try to give you the wrong stuff if you ask for it. They have something else, not colloidal silver, that is really close to it.
I have seen people recommend much higher concentrations, but this has worked just fine for me every time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2014)

@gabechihua, yep the MBi Neutriceuticals brand, 30ppm colloidal silver. Just pay attention because the workers might try to give you the wrong stuff if you ask for it. They have something else, not colloidal silver, that is really close to it.
I have seen people recommend much higher concentrations, but this has worked just fine for me every time.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, amigo - I'm on it. I _should_ have been on it long ago.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2014)

althor said:


> I use colloidal silver from GNC. There are GNC's all over the place in my area. The bottle is just about 30 bucks. Spray it each morning for a few days before flipping to 12/12 then for about a week after flower and then sit back and wait. Within a few more weeks pollen pods will be bursting all over.



Thank you althor. Great info


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 29, 2014)

Good to hear your success, Gabe.The CS from GNC didn't work for me, may have been the strain, I've heard some don't like changing sex. I ended up making my own and it worked great.


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 29, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Good to hear your success, Gabe.The CS from GNC didn't work for me, may have been the strain, I've heard some don't like changing sex. I ended up making my own and it worked great.


Thanks, but it was altor that had the success not me I've never used colloidal silver. Yeah, some strains are stubborn I guess. Swerve says in his Green Crack description that it took him two years to get it to reverse. I think if I had a cut that didn't reverse I would probably try doubling down on the CS the next try and spray it for a longer duration to see if that would do the trick.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 30, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Thanks, but it was altor that had the success not me I've never used colloidal silver. Yeah, some strains are stubborn I guess. Swerve says in his Green Crack description that it took him two years to get it to reverse. I think if I had a cut that didn't reverse I would probably try doubling down on the CS the next try and spray it for a longer duration to see if that would do the trick.


Lol, whoops. Thanks.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 30, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Good to hear your success, Gabe.The CS from GNC didn't work for me, may have been the strain, I've heard some don't like changing sex. I ended up making my own and it worked great.



Was that an easy process Adro? Mind sharing a little tutorial?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 30, 2014)

Yea, it wasn't real hard.

Tools:
- Mason Jar or similar glass container.
- (2) Pieces of Silver (Doesn't have to be pure .999% Silver unless being consumed. Sterling .925% is fine for reversing.)
- 12v AC Power Adapter (I used an old cell phone charger I found lying around here, the ones like a little cube you plug in the wall.)
- Alligator Clips (The ones you can connect wires to. Like this: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31t01Q8XiPL._SY300_.jpg)
- Distilled Water (Doesn't work with tap water, turns all black)

Steps:
1. Fill jar with water about an inch from the top.
2. Take your power supply and snip the end off opposite where you plug it in the wall. Split the positive and negative apart, strip the ends so there is wire exposed, then attach each wire to an alligator clip.
3. Take your Positive alligator clip, and use it to attach a piece of silver to the rim of the jar. The silver should be submerged but not the clip.
4. Attach the negative clip the same way, about an inch from the positive.
5. When you plug it and look closely, you should be able to see a little cloud of silver starting to fall off your pieces. A flashlight helps.
6. I left it plugged in for 8 hours, wiped off the crud that builds up on the silver, then left it for 8 more just to be sure.
7. From what I remember, I left it in the dark to do it's thing. Also supposed to store it in a cool, dark place when finished.

Hope that helps.

Edited: The Silver I used was from Michaels Arts and Crafts. It's in the beading section and it's a brand called 'Sterling Elegance' it will say .925 in the upper right corner. Don't get the 'Silver Elegance', that stuff is just plated. http://www.cousin.com/Assets/Package-Images/2949406.jpg


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 31, 2014)

Use a cheap laser pointer and shine it through the solution. When your red line is fatter than an 1/8th of an inch, you have a good concentration of colloidal silver.
The more silver in the solution, the fatter and brighter the red line.
You can also use those large 9v batteries. The only problem is they are only good for one application.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2014)

Me = lazy. I ordered off the GNC web site. With shipping around $32.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2014)

The plan is to make one of these baby girls a sweet pineapple daddy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> The plan is to make one of these baby girls a sweet pineapple daddy.



First time using CS Amos?


----------



## tyson53 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have grown the FMS C99 for the last few years and its top shelf....I was looking thru my seed vault and found some old Bros grimm C99 this year..they popped..and growing now..I had 2 but popped one...

but the Female seed C99 is great ..has a pineapple scent...and the high is tops...best part is the flower time..I believe its 49-52 days and its right on time...its a nute whore also..takes what u give it plus...those are cindy99 in my avatar...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> First time using CS Amos?


It will be, yes....GNC shipped the CS last week. If it works, everything changes. Preserving a favorite smoke by putting it in dozens of tiny little girl beans to pop whenever needed.

Why is this only just occurring to me?  I'll have to find another berry goji, another lime sherbet chernobyl....sure wish I'd have taken a cut of the nearly finished cheese candy.....have a couple of clones ea of 3 solos stash, chuckys bride, and 2 ea of 2 phantom cookies and fat martys [fat grape cheese], so if I get the hang of it, there could be more trannies here than.....okay, sorry, I'm just not versed enough in trannyville to finish that joke....a little help? More trannies here than ____________


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> More trannies here than ____________


A Rocky Horror Picture Show convention?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> A Rocky Horror Picture Show convention?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 10, 2014)

One thing is that S1'ing something will bring some bad stuff to the surface too most likely. Keep it in mind. Also you can't smoke stuff treated with it. Keep that in mind too.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 10, 2014)

tyson53 said:


> I have grown the FMS C99 for the last few years and its top shelf....I was looking thru my seed vault and found some old Bros grimm C99 this year..they popped..and growing now..I had 2 but popped one...
> 
> but the Female seed C99 is great ..has a pineapple scent...and the high is tops...best part is the flower time..I believe its 49-52 days and its right on time...its a nute whore also..takes what u give it plus...those are cindy99 in my avatar...


I'm just about at 9 weeks flowering....last time I checked like 2 days ago still no amber trichs....I'm growing under cfls, and I had some Phosphorus toxicity that caused a potassium and zinc lockout.....not sure if either or both has anything to do with the extended flower time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> One thing is that S1'ing something will bring some bad stuff to the surface too most likely. Keep it in mind. Also you can't smoke stuff treated with it. Keep that in mind too.


Right.....1st clone gets treated and makes pollen, which is painted on to selected branches of the second clone, which should then produce fem beans - is that right? The rest of the 2nd clone is not smokeable?

Also OGE.....what might be examples of 'bad stuff to the surface'? Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I'm just about at 9 weeks flowering....last time I checked like 2 days ago still no amber trichs....I'm growing under cfls, and I had some Phosphorus toxicity that caused a potassium and zinc lockout.....not sure if either or both has anything to do with the extended flower time.


I've ran 3 beans and never had one later than 58 [ two days too late ]. The 3rg gen clone running now comes down @ 53 days. I'd quick dry a couple buds and sample it.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've ran 3 beans and never had one later than 58 [ two days too late ]. The 3rg gen clone running now comes down @ 53 days. I'd quick dry a couple buds and sample it.


What do you think is the best way to quik dry it ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 11, 2014)

Dehydrator


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Right.....1st clone gets treated and makes pollen, which is painted on to selected branches of the second clone, which should then produce fem beans - is that right? The rest of the 2nd clone is not smokeable?
> 
> Also OGE.....what might be examples of 'bad stuff to the surface'? Thanks.


If you're doing one small clone and painting another, basically the first clone should be killed after the pollen is made. You can't use it for anything except seeds and I'm gonna assume you will have something to put in it's place after anyway. 2nd clone will be seeded but fine to smoke.

Bad stuff: Hermaphrodism, lethal recessive traits.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 11, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Bad stuff: Hermaphrodism, lethal recessive traits.



"Bad stuff" would be less likely to surface on a variety that was really worked/IBL like Herijuana (chortle) correct?


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> "Bad stuff" would be less likely to surface on a variety that was really worked/IBL like Herijuana (chortle) correct?


Well, in a worked line, it just depends on who is doing the selection on the line, but it is generally true that if you start with an f1 hybrid, most plants will lose a small amount of vigor in each future generation. Of course, this is where selection is key, and why good breeders try to find a nice balance of guaranteed positive traits without too much bottlenecking of the line to use for males in outcrosses. 

With s1's, however, I believe what OGEvilG was referring to is that what you have is a guarantee that any recessive genes posessed by one parent in a cross will also be found in the other plant in the cross, as they both have the same potential chromosomal variation. This does greatly increase the odds of getting paired recessive genes, which can be both a good thing and a bad thing depending on the genetics that you're starting with. As far as the ultimate results go, though, you'll never know until you try.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2014)

Okay....I don't mind at all being the 'grasshopper' here....grant me knowledge, masters!

So, then...let's go bottom line, here. Are you folks [who know] saying that pollinating a fem with a trannied twin will _not likely _reproduce the same plant? The beans are as likely to have variances as F-1s?

Perhaps that's why I never got 'round to it before....


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Okay....I don't mind at all being the 'grasshopper' here....grant me knowledge, masters!
> 
> So, then...let's go bottom line, here. Are you folks [who know] saying that pollinating a fem with a trannied twin will _not likely _reproduce the same plant? The beans are as likely to have variances as F-1s?
> 
> Perhaps that's why I never got 'round to it before....


No, you will definitely have a lot of plants that are like the s1'd plant, and none of the plants will have genetics that come from outside the scope of the s1, so you will definitely not see as much variation as in an f1 line. Especially given that c99 starts out as a worked line. I doubt that you will see any herm behavior outside the norm, as c99 is not at all known for that.

I wouldn't expect the 'same' plant, but I think you'll get a lot of very similar plants. It is totally possible some could even be better.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Okay....I don't mind at all being the 'grasshopper' here....grant me knowledge, masters!
> 
> So, then...let's go bottom line, here. Are you folks [who know] saying that pollinating a fem with a trannied twin will _not likely _reproduce the same plant? The beans are as likely to have variances as F-1s?
> 
> Perhaps that's why I never got 'round to it before....



I'm no expert on this, but here's my take....

If you're working with something like C-99 (from bros grimm stock) it has been already been worked to isolate the desired traits. The resulting S1's from this seed stock should be quite uniform.

If you're working with an F1 like Gogi OG, and you want to isolate the "berry" pheno you would have to work that line some in order to get consistent off spring. You would likely have to pop some beans and find a male that displays the characteristics you're looking for, and cross that back to the original female that you like, then grow out the resulting seeds and find another "berry" pheno male, and cross that back to the original female again. By the 3'rd or 4'th generation of back crosses you should have isolated these desirable traits and from there you could hit it with CS and get fairly consistent feminized offspring from that.

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong here, but I believe that's how you'd want to go about it.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm no expert on this, but here's my take....
> 
> If you're working with something like C-99 (from bros grimm stock) it has been already been worked to isolate the desired traits. The resulting S1's from this seed stock should be quite uniform.
> 
> ...


No correcting necessary, in my opinion, you hit the nail on the head. If you started with Goji OG f1 stock and s1'd a female, all the plants produced would have 'goji og' genetics, but since in the f1 form that encompasses any mixture of (nepali og x {afghooey x blockhead}) the offspring would most likely have nearly as much variation as the f1 generation itself.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2014)

Gracias, amigos ^.

I now recall having read that before...reminding me why I'd chosen _not_ to go to all the trouble. Had I not fried so many memory units, I'd have spent the $30 on 4 FS beans for future occasions.

Which, btw, I have a 1/2 price unopened bottle of CS if anyone's shopping.....


----------



## althor (Aug 11, 2014)

Don't let them scare you out of it Amos. Give it a try, it is well worth the learning experience. The 100s of fem seeds you will get in the process is just bonus.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2014)

althor said:


> Don't let them scare you out of it Amos. Give it a try, it is well worth the learning experience. The 100s of fem seeds you will get in the process is just bonus.





Amos Otis said:


> Gracias, amigos ^.
> 
> I now recall having read that before...reminding me why I'd chosen _not_ to go to all the trouble. Had I not fried so many memory units, I'd have spent the $30 on 4 FS beans for future occasions.
> 
> Which, btw, I have a 1/2 price unopened bottle of CS if anyone's shopping.....


I definitely was not trying to discourage it, especially if you've found one plant that you really like, if that's the case, making s1's of that plant should give you a bunch more plants you like. Just don't expect a xerox machine type thing where they will all come out exactly the same. I'm sure people who have grown some of the more famous s1's out there, like tCC's tahoe s1 or 98 bubba s1, ogr's white s1, conny's white s1 and gdp s1, or others that I'm forgetting can chime in here as well regarding uniformity and quality in s1 lines. It's definitely be fallacious to say that you can't get good phenos out of an s1.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2014)

althor said:


> Don't let them scare you out of it Amos. Give it a try, it is well worth the learning experience. The 100s of fem seeds you will get in the process is just bonus.





COGrown said:


> I definitely was not trying to discourage it, especially if you've found one plant that you really like, if that's the case, making s1's of that plant should give you a bunch more plants you like. Just don't expect a xerox machine type thing where they will all come out exactly the same. I'm sure people who have grown some of the more famous s1's out there, like tCC's tahoe s1 or 98 bubba s1, ogr's white s1, conny's white s1 and gdp s1, or others that I'm forgetting can chime in here as well regarding uniformity and quality in s1 lines. It's definitely be fallacious to say that you can't get good phenos out of an s1.


If either of you know my spaghetti sauce approach [ 'do only what is necessary in the easiest manner possible'], you know I'm a smoker first, hobbyist farmer 2nd, and botanist is nowhere on my resume'.

Should I make a hundred or so beans - if I understand correctly - I would likely have the same odds of getting the same pheno per bean as I would from a 4 pack. I've gotten pineapple in 3 of 4 beans [ 75% ] purchased, and since I rarely run more than a couple of the same beans at a time, I'm goona long-term park the CS. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> "Bad stuff" would be less likely to surface on a variety that was really worked/IBL like Herijuana (chortle) correct?


Yes, lol.

I'm also not trying to scare anyone out of anything. Just letting Amos know.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Okay....I don't mind at all being the 'grasshopper' here....grant me knowledge, masters!
> 
> So, then...let's go bottom line, here. Are you folks [who know] saying that pollinating a fem with a trannied twin will _not likely _reproduce the same plant? The beans are as likely to have variances as F-1s?
> 
> Perhaps that's why I never got 'round to it before....


Depends on the lineage. In the case of a polyhybrid, it's a lot more unlikely the offspring will be like the parent. In the case of a fairly worked line like C99, there's a decent chance you'll find plants similar to the parent. But yeah, S1'ing is no different than making F2's in a lot of cases.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yes, lol.
> 
> I'm also not trying to scare anyone out of anything. Just letting Amos know.


For the record, "Amos" is not scared..... But he has reconsidered the effort vs reward of tying up a veg tent for the process. 2nd gen clone will be finished in < 2 weeks, and will fill several jars, and the 3rd gen [below] is @ 2wks under cfl, and will replace #2 when she finishes. Cindy is in no danger of leaving me anytime soon.


----------



## ActionHanks (Aug 11, 2014)

Totally worth doing, why not crack a 4 pack and do both a "F1" cross as well as S1ing the plant you spray down? That's what I did. Amazon's colloidal silver to boot 


Right now I'm on my first run of some S1s, I already know the F1s are good and fem. Will be looking for any bad traits, I'll report back...







All "F1" seeds in the bottom picture... S1s are in another vial elsewhere but the planted seedlings above are S1


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Totally worth doing, why not crack a 4 pack and do both a "F1" cross as well as S1ing the plant you spray down? That's what I did.


It's all in what you want to do with your time. If a 4 pk of fems @ $35 give me a 3 in 4 shot, I'll just pop one of theirs when my smoke ever runs low. MOre beans to join the others waiting their turns - at the same odds - isn't what I want to do. Though last week I kind of thought I did...lol.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've ran 3 beans and never had one later than 58 [ two days too late ]. The 3rg gen clone running now comes down @ 53 days. I'd quick dry a couple buds and sample it.


well I took a mid level bud...I dried it in the oven, smoked it, then went off to the verizon store to do some phone stuff....

Bud that I smoked was remarkably smooth...It was not harsh at all, and did not taste "chlorophlly" at all....It had a fruity taste to it....

I usually smoke two bowls to get high lately...I only smoked one bowl of the c99...It hit me pretty much just in the head...It was uplifting, and it hit me just a few minutes after smoking it.....

Funny thing happened while we were waiting at the verizon store...I was looking at a tablet, and I noticed someone must have logged in and use their e-mail but never signed out.....Oooops, lol....I had a good ole' time responding to various emails, lol....One I told someone that she met a guy over the weekend at a bar, had tons of fun, and that they have decided to quit their jobs, elope to China, and travel the world, lol...

Another was a email about a triathlon or something sent out to a ton of people...I responded saying they should forget the triathlon, and get golf carts and beers instead....

I think there was another one about her dog, and someone emailed her telling her what a nice dog she had....I responded something about for the other person to watch out that the dog likes to bite, and will take a piece out of your leg if you're not paying attention....

Not sure if it was that funny but I was laughing so hard in the store while typing this stuff up I had tears coming out of my eyes, and I could not stop passing gas for some reason either, lol...And I know the gas was from typing the emails cause when we got called to the verizon rep the gas stopped....But I couldn't help myself and right at the end when the rep was talking to my gf I went over, and did a couple of more emails,...The gas started right up again, lol....

Ahhhhhhhhh....Good Times in the Verizon store, lmao....


Oh Ya: The buzz didn't last too long but there are definitely much more frostier buds on the plant with more pistols.


----------



## ActionHanks (Aug 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> It's all in what you want to do with your time. If a 4 pk of fems @ $35 give me a 3 in 4 shot, I'll just pop one of theirs when my smoke ever runs low. MOre beans to join the others waiting their turns - at the same odds - isn't what I want to do. Though last week I kind of thought I did...lol.


I hear ya, plus you can always run clones. I dont have much space and literally only run 12 12 fs


----------



## luvlydayz (Aug 13, 2014)

i had a few of these..... 3 of them were males.... and 4 of them hermie... one is still standing.... all from female seeds


----------



## althor (Aug 13, 2014)

^ You arent saying that about Female Seeds C99 are you?
If so, you are full of it. There are no males at all, and if they are hermie, you are screwing something up bad.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 13, 2014)

althor said:


> ^ You arent saying that about Female Seeds C99 are you?
> If so, you are full of it. There are no males at all, and if they are hermie, you are screwing something up bad.


i been reading alot of good things from female seeds and alot of ur posts althor..i have decided to buy 2 female pure Ak,2 bubblegummer and 2 c99..im a outdoor grower so i hope my plants turn up half of what u have said about them..i was gonna get aslo a maroc just bc it said it was good outdoors but still trying to find info on it and i was gonna get a ice widow as well..are all the female strains u tried top notch? i would have never thought that bc i was always thinking u get what u pay for..but after reading so many good things about FMS and so many ppl giveing them props i realized they have to be good genetics..wont be able to test them till next year tho..also for my outdoor should i choose the c99 outdoor hybrid or the c99? what u think about the grapefruit outdoor? just wondering if the outdoors beside the name means they are better suited for outdoors and the ones that dont have outdoor next to the name are better indoors..thanks alot and anyone else that wants to chime in please do so and tell me your opinion thanks RIU


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> i been reading alot of good things from female seeds and alot of ur posts althor..i have decided to buy 2 female pure Ak,2 bubblegummer and 2 c99..im a outdoor grower so i hope my plants turn up half of what u have said about them..i was gonna get aslo a maroc just bc it said it was good outdoors but still trying to find info on it and i was gonna get a ice widow as well..are all the female strains u tried top notch? i would have never thought that bc i was always thinking u get what u pay for..but after reading so many good things about FMS and so many ppl giveing them props i realized they have to be good genetics..wont be able to test them till next year tho..also for my outdoor should i choose the c99 outdoor hybrid or the c99? what u think about the grapefruit outdoor? just wondering if the outdoors beside the name means they are better suited for outdoors and the ones that dont have outdoor next to the name are better indoors..thanks alot and anyone else that wants to chime in please do so and tell me your opinion thanks RIU


I still get requests for the pure AK, the stretchier phenos are real stinkers and better smoke then the shorter pheno's. Either way you are in for one fat ass yield  Every one I grew had fat ass colas.

I found the tolerance build up was pretty quick but if you got other smokes it's nice to have.

they are the first plants I grew from seeds I paid for there's some shots, amateur hour at best and I still got good quality and fat buds. There's CFLs and HPS grows in there.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mr-heads-grows.732852/

I will say that the AK was probably one of the best hyrids I had for my medical conditions except for the tolerance build up. I'd still be growing it to this day if it wasn't for that. It put me in a positive head space mellowed me out but where I still got shit done and wasn't locked to the couch.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 13, 2014)

C99 in veg. Topped yesterday.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I still get requests for the pure AK, the stretchier phenos are real stinkers and better smoke then the shorter pheno's. Either way you are in for one fat ass yield  Every one I grew had fat ass colas.
> 
> I found the tolerance build up was pretty quick but if you got other smokes it's nice to have.
> 
> ...


nice that sounds like something that will fit in nicely with me then..i got 8 differnt strains going now will have 10 next year..i try grow all differnt stuff bc i like mixing it around so i dont ever get built up on it for long..nice info to hear i'll do a grow journal next year with a couple these female strains..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 13, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> C99 in veg. Topped yesterday.



The serrations on those leaves are crazy!


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The serrations on those leaves are crazy!


For real man, it's made for a nice change of scenery in the garden. Did you pop yours yet?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 13, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> For real man, it's made for a nice change of scenery in the garden. Did you pop yours yet?


I popped 2 of them. They're still pretty small, but I can already see those crazy leaves. Very cool


----------



## althor (Aug 13, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> i been reading alot of good things from female seeds and alot of ur posts althor..i have decided to buy 2 female pure Ak,2 bubblegummer and 2 c99..im a outdoor grower so i hope my plants turn up half of what u have said about them..i was gonna get aslo a maroc just bc it said it was good outdoors but still trying to find info on it and i was gonna get a ice widow as well..are all the female strains u tried top notch? i would have never thought that bc i was always thinking u get what u pay for..but after reading so many good things about FMS and so many ppl giveing them props i realized they have to be good genetics..wont be able to test them till next year tho..also for my outdoor should i choose the c99 outdoor hybrid or the c99? what u think about the grapefruit outdoor? just wondering if the outdoors beside the name means they are better suited for outdoors and the ones that dont have outdoor next to the name are better indoors..thanks alot and anyone else that wants to chime in please do so and tell me your opinion thanks RIU


 "Top notch" may be taking it a little far. They have very solid genetics that generally match their descriptions pretty accurately.
I will go so far as to say you will be happy with your purchase. I think I paid 7 bucks for the pure AK seeds and it is high on the list of "best 7 dollar purchases". Bubblegummer is another very solid plant with good yields, tasty buds, with a good solid buzz behind it. In the seed business, just because they are more expensive certainly doesn't equate to being better. If so, Doggy Nutts would be the only plants people grew.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> C99 in veg. Topped yesterday.


That's Cindy allright. Such a pretty girl, isn't she?


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 14, 2014)

althor said:


> "Top notch" may be taking it a little far. They have very solid genetics that generally match their descriptions pretty accurately.
> I will go so far as to say you will be happy with your purchase. I think I paid 7 bucks for the pure AK seeds and it is high on the list of "best 7 dollar purchases". Bubblegummer is another very solid plant with good yields, tasty buds, with a good solid buzz behind it. In the seed business, just because they are more expensive certainly doesn't equate to being better. If so, Doggy Nutts would be the only plants people grew.


lol anything is top notch around here in my parts of KY..mostly all they are around here right now is old mexican swag that feels like u are swallown razor blades on each hit..no taste and gives u a headache..all the stuff i grew last year i had no trouble getting rid of it and ppl would come here all time and say smoke one those FUNKS with me lol no one here calls it by the names they actually are..its just skunk,funk or the kill no matter what strain they are smokeing..before i started growing nad found these fourms hell i didnt know they so many differnt names and strains either..i thought they was just skunk


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's Cindy allright. Such a pretty girl, isn't she?


u ever ran it outside amos? ive seen a few pics on here and she looks like she produces pretty fat colas


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> u ever ran it outside amos? ive seen a few pics on here and she looks like she produces pretty fat colas


I wish I did have safe access for outdoor grows, but, no, I never have. Probably the fattest cola I've ever seen [ inside ] came from a Drizella [ Sannies site ] that's c-99 x white widow. The c-99 clones produce a gazillion branches, and long, narrow buds.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I wish I did have safe access for outdoor grows, but, no, I never have. Probably the fattest cola I've ever seen [ inside ] came from a Drizella [ Sannies site ] that's c-99 x white widow. The c-99 clones produce a gazillion branches, and long, narrow buds.


damn it should do well for me outdoors then..the dinafem diseal i have is the same way..last time i measured it about 10 days ago it was 7ft 3 inchs and its got branches all over it..i gotta go feed them tomorrow so i will snap a few pics of a few of mine and show ya fellas..have u grew any of HSO seeds amos? i got the blue dream going now and i orderd some trainwreck,and purple train wreck for next year..idk how good the real blue dream cut is but i can say this blue dream for me is the real deal lol its not so strong it makes me stupid but just right amount that it takes my pain away and gets me high and creative


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> damn it should do well for me outdoors then..the dinafem diseal i have is the same way..last time i measured it about 10 days ago it was 7ft 3 inchs and its got branches all over it..i gotta go feed them tomorrow so i will snap a few pics of a few of mine and show ya fellas..have u grew any of HSO seeds amos? i got the blue dream going now and i orderd some trainwreck,and purple train wreck for next year..idk how good the real blue dream cut is but i can say this blue dream for me is the real deal lol its not so strong it makes me stupid but just right amount that it takes my pain away and gets me high and creative


I haven't, though a free bean has been languishing in the 'maybe one day' tin for over a year. I just can't get to every bean I want to pop. [ not the worst problem to have ].


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I haven't, though a free bean has been languishing in the 'maybe one day' tin for over a year. I just can't get to every bean I want to pop. [ not the worst problem to have ].


haha i know exactly what u mean..i would like to have 1 of everthing on herbies in my seed vault..so much stuff i want to grow but only can do 10-15 plants a year so i sit for hours reading stuff from guys like u on these fourms bc i want to pick the perfect strains lol..there are only 3 strains i grow each year that i have grew in the past all the others are new ones..the 3 i just love is berry bomb,delahaze, purple og kush(these was sent to me from a buddy that lives in cali)..im gonna give exdous kush a try next year and see how it is..i have ran 6 differnt strains all fems from bomb seeds and i just love their strains..grow so easy,great yeild and stone..still havent ever grew out the bubblebomb or atomic but i'll get around to it eventually


----------



## farmasensist (Aug 14, 2014)

my female c99 is growing strong. i really like this one, it should be done soon. I've heard its better if you cut it early but i'm not sure how early. I put it on 12 hours on6-21 so its been a llittle over 50 days


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2014)

farmasensist said:


> my female c99 is growing strong. i really like this one, it should be done soon. I've heard its better if you cut it early but i'm not sure how early. I put it on 12 hours on6-21 so its been a llittle over 50 days
> 
> View attachment 3229356 View attachment 3229357 View attachment 3229359



Those look very nice, but they don't look ready to me though.

Maybe it's the LED lights that are throwing me off?


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 15, 2014)

farmasensist said:


> my female c99 is growing strong. i really like this one, it should be done soon. I've heard its better if you cut it early but i'm not sure how early. I put it on 12 hours on6-21 so its been a llittle over 50 days
> 
> View attachment 3229356 View attachment 3229357 View attachment 3229359


I'm going to say no...it's not done....im guessing at least 2 weeks maybe 3....

I got one at 9 and 1/2 weeks that is still not done....Mine looks way more frostier that yours....


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone here ever use cfls to finish a c99 ? And, if so, were you able to get amber trichs ?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The serrations on those leaves are crazy!


Understatement. Wow.


----------



## farmasensist (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank guys, i can wait. The hairs are still mostly white but this thing is definitely flowering faster than anything else i have. I also have a FS lemon kush that I'll probably put in the flowering tent when the 99 is done. It looks like female makes some good seeds.


----------



## ActionHanks (Aug 15, 2014)

She does, its like a tiger exhibit over here


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 16, 2014)

farmasensist said:


> Thank guys, i can wait. The hairs are still mostly white but this thing is definitely flowering faster than anything else i have. I also have a FS lemon kush that I'll probably put in the flowering tent when the 99 is done. It looks like female makes some good seeds.


im hoping they do ever reveiw i have read here on RIU about FmS has been great so i took a leap of faith and got 2 early sativas,2 bubbler gummer,2 pure Ak,and 2 purple marocs..all these will be outdoors so u guys will find out next year how they alll turned out


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2014)

Sweet pineapple....quick trim...53 days finish..


----------



## farmasensist (Aug 24, 2014)

i had some mite damage on one of the buds and trimmed a branch early so it wouldn't spread. Smells soooo good. really wish i wasn't trying to clean up and pass a drug test. It's OK, i get to try it well cured with zero tolerance. I just ordered some more FS. Bubblegumer, big bud widow and AK. When i made my first seed order i was looking for an AK but they were all auto. Glad to finally find one that wasn't auto.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Sweet pineapple....quick trim...53 days finish..


looking really good and frosty.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 24, 2014)

My c99 went 70 days....I harvested the top then a few days later I harvested the bottom....


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2014)

coppershot said:


> looking really good and frosty.


Just in time, too. I'm down to just a couple nugs left from the last one. Can't stay out of the jar, especially in the AM.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> My c99 went 70 days....I harvested the top then a few days later I harvested the bottom....


Dang @ 70 days. How does she smell? The last one looks a little purple ?


----------



## coppershot (Aug 24, 2014)

yeah amos and cowboy they look so delicious. I guess I am going to have to get a couple going sooner rather than later. good morning smoke you say....


----------



## kindnug (Aug 24, 2014)

Glad I've got a few of these growing, they double height during flower?


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Dang @ 79 days. How does she smell? The last one looks a little purple ?


70 days....I just took a whiff for ya but it wasn't smelling like much to me right now...could be because I am hanging out in the room that it is drying in too...I know when I was trimming the smell was fairly strong, and stuck to my hands....The taste is totally pineapple/grapefruit....And, ya, there is definite purple on them...Maybe cause either I let them go so long ? Or maybe cause my lights off temps dipped into the 60s ? The purple really didn't show up until the very end.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Glad I've got a few of these growing, they double height during flower?


I'd say mine more than doubled...maybe about 1.5x the height it started from the time I switched it to flower ? 

I put in bamboo stakes and tied the tops over...Kind of ran them in a circular pattern at the top....Seemed to work well...

Funny thing happened during flower...They were constantly growing really fast, and growing into the lights and burning themselves...Well this happened to one of the main colas early on, and totally liked burned half of the flower.....So a few days later I cut the burnt part off with some scissors...It ended up growing back with 4 heads on that cola !

here ya go...I just found some pics of that 4 headed cola, lol....


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Glad I've got a few of these growing, they double height during flower?


I think spacecowboy is right about 2X stretch from bean; I can't clearly recall. But clones go wide as much as tall. Supercropping early toward the outside gets the main colas on the perimeter, and allows major space filling in the center. You have to keep a fan on them to strengthen the branches, otherwise it'll eventually fall all over itself.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> 70 days....I just took a whiff for ya but it wasn't smelling like much to me right now...could be because I am hanging out in the room that it is drying in too...I know when I was trimming the smell was fairly strong, and stuck to my hands....The taste is totally pineapple/grapefruit....And, ya, there is definite purple on them...Maybe cause either I let them go so long ? Or maybe cause my lights off temps dipped into the 60s ? The purple really didn't show up until the very end.


It's pretty clear we have different phenos. This one reeks of sweet pineapple as early as 3 1/2 weeks in. Remember the bad guy in the movie Pineapple Express? He picks up a tossed lit joing, inhales...exhales...and immediately says "Pineapple Express". This could be that. Not a hint of grapefruit. Carrying a rolled joing in the car is like having a fruity air freshener...lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2014)

This is quick dried and trimmed. Couldn't resist an early sample.


----------



## bigskymtnguy (Aug 26, 2014)

heyYousGuys said:


> Female Seeds uses the original Bros. Grimm genetics. They will tell you this if you inquire. I have only dealt with them once, but I can tell you, and others will say the same, Female Seeds are an excellent company. Don't let the low prices fool you, they have great genetics and don't bullshit their customers.
> I know I sound like an advertisement for them, but I am speaking from experience. I tried their Grapefruit and read about other's experience with them.
> 
> I hear Mosca has the real deal C99. I can't compare the two though, because I never tried Mosca.


I have grown out Mosca C99 BX1 -- Who is to say if it is "authentic" without a full DNA test, but I have to say I'm VERY satisfied with the results from this strain -- as a bonus i got a really nice male and made a few C99 crosses as well. IMHO, strains like C99 and The White are a wonderful foundation for a breeding program.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> This is quick dried and trimmed. Couldn't resist an early sample.
> 
> View attachment 3238758


I'm done with the Kerala that I was smokin'....That Kerala has been curing like 2 months...The c99 in only a 3 day cure blows it away, lol.....

Oh, and pretty much I am getting straight pineapple for taste now...I think I had one hit or bowlful that tasted like grapefruit...Now all pineapple...Also, after only 3 days the pineapple taste has gotten stronger and lasts longer on the palette as well...


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 30, 2014)

How are the cindys going? I'll post up a pic later, but the stretch is at least 2-3X. I want to say shes at week 5, and the smell is unmistakably grapefruit.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 30, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> How are the cindys going? I'll post up a pic later, but the stretch is at least 2-3X. I want to say shes at week 5, and the smell is unmistakably grapefruit.



Grapefruit eh? My two are straight up sweet pineapple at this point. I posted this pic in another thread. 3 weeks from 12/12


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Grapefruit eh? My two are straight up sweet pineapple at this point. I posted this pic in another thread. 3 weeks from 12/12


Dude, good call on the cages if I'm seeing correctly. Yesterday I took a couple girls out of the room, apparently she was leaning up on them because when I got home there were several 4' branches touching the floor... luckily shes a resilient bitch. Structurally, mine seems to be very similar to yours. Have you cloned her? I've never seen a cut in such a hurry to get out of a root plug, she was showing roots in 2-3 days.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 30, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Dude, good call on the cages if I'm seeing correctly. Yesterday I took a couple girls out of the room, apparently she was leaning up on them because when I got home there were several 4' branches touching the floor... luckily shes a resilient bitch. Structurally, mine seems to be very similar to yours. Have you cloned her? I've never seen a cut in such a hurry to get out of a root plug, she was showing roots in 2-3 days.


I love the tomato cages. One of the most useful things in the garden imo.

Good to hear about how vigorous the clone is. I didn't bother with clones from these first two. Figured I'd use them as a test run to see how I and my patients like it. I've got 6 seeds left, and it's a very well worked, uniform strain so Im confident I'll find a good representation in the other beans.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2014)

Just jarred up the next to last clone; the 3rd to finish in the last 4 weeks with one bucket / 2 clones put into flower at rooting because I'd ran out of space. I can't recall an attempted clone that failed. That most people are getting the same sweet pineapple is a huge compliment to Female Se-eds Co, imo. This is how all beans for sale should be: what they say you get, you get.

This posting was very influenced by c-99.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 12, 2014)

6 weeks 12/12. Delicious pineapple smell holding strong.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice work Stow, looking delicious


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 13, 2014)

Damn, they look close to done too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Damn, they look close to done too.


I let one bean go 8 weeks, but all others 7 1/2 or less; the last clone began to auto-flower while still in veg, and was done 40 days in 12/12. IMO, the smell and flavor are best when harvested before 8 wks, and the high more trippy and visual. 

[ this post is supported by half a morning jay of c-99 ]


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 13, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Damn, they look close to done too.


Agreed. I'm thinking they're coming down this coming Sunday at day 49 of 12/12.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Both plants have been chopped, dried, and jarred. They were taken down at day 50.

These could use a little more jar time, but here are my thoughts:

The pros: 

-Extremely fast flowering. These were *done* in 7 weeks. 

-The smell is delicious! They both smell exactly like a ripe pineapple. 

-Very frosty! If bag appeal is important to you, you will love this strain. 

-Excellent high. The type of weed you want to bust out when you're in a group/social setting. I can see this strain coming in handy when I have to endure the in-laws around holiday time. 

-Very uniform. I popped two seeds, and they are exact replicas of each other in every way.

The cons:

-The yield was a little light. No central kola ever formed, instead there are clusters of bud all up and down the branches. Yield could improve on subsequent runs from clone though. Either way, not a huge concern for me..... but if yield is a consideration for you this may not be the strain to go with.

-The buzz. I really do enjoy the high from this weed, but it is NOT what I consider to be a sativa buzz. More hybrid IMO

-The smell has not translated over to the taste yet. Kind of a generic taste so far. These have only been jarred for a couple days now, so Im hoping this changes in the next few weeks


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice - glad you like it, and good report. I've found that the se-ed run has the bigger buds; the clones branch out in rediculous numbers.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Nov 7, 2015)

I just finished mine up.

Here is my best fs c99 plant. I am assuming this is pineapple pheno? It produced one large zip when dried.

It was lollipoped and supercropped to death to make it look like that. It was grown under a 150w HPS using only Maxibloom (K.I.S.S. method) in a perlite hempy tree pot.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Both plants have been chopped, dried, and jarred. They were taken down at day 50.
> 
> These could use a little more jar time, but here are my thoughts:
> 
> ...


Great report Stow, cheers for sharing mate  
I'm pretty glad I used the C99 in my pollen chucking exercise, she's comes through in one of the final crosses but didn't have the fast flowering trait, she came down at 60 days and could've gone another week easy. Very hard hitting stone though!


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Nov 8, 2015)

I should mention. I also ran sexbud, the enhanced FS c99 hybrid. I screwed up the first grow but was smart enough to keep some clones which I am running right now.

I got some bud from the first grow but not much. Maybe 1/2-1 oz. but that was my fault.

It grew like a different plant than the other FS c99's in the tent. It grew different and looked like it could really put on the weight. The lack of the growth was my fault not the genetics. It was actually the most robust plant in the run until I ruined it. This is one of my Sexbud plants today from that original mother that I hosed. It is a healthy and study strain, that supercrops and clones well..

The buzz strikes me as a little eyelid heavy but I haven't tested it enough to really know. It's supposed to increase my libido but I don't recall getting an instant erection. I call bullshit on that claim so far.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 8, 2015)

nice. glad i found this. got a FS c99 going as we speak. topped it around 2 weeks ago. must've stunted the shit out of it. just now started growing again. cant wait to try it. have a few others going from FS too


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 8, 2015)

I heard they have the original brothers Grimm genetics. I crossed a few strains with c99 (org. Bros. Grimm) awhile back, all crosses came out super dank but not extraordinary. Very good strain though . But not far from great.


----------

